# puppy struggling to poop



## Maxxy (May 5, 2010)

I am still having trouble with my malti-poo pooping. He is 10 months. 

He arches his back alot and pushes and pushes and generally a hard stool comes, then soft, then softer and softer until its just liquid almost.

This has been happening for about 2 months now. I changed his food to acana (weird poop was happening BEFORE I switched). I have been adding plain yogurt to his food and that is not helping either. He poops after every meal, so its not like he is holding it. Just doesn't make sense why his first poop is harder and dry and as more comes out, it gets softer/more watery and also smaller. At the end, it just drips out. There is no blood in his stool and he is up to date on shots.

What could this be? Its really worrying me, but to take him to vet where I live is $150. He is fine otherwise, energetic and a normal puppy.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I would try to increase the bulk level in his diet. For small dogs sometimes all it takes is a tablespoon of plain canned pumpkin with meals. Make sure it's the canned and not the pie filling.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Plain pumpkin, or slippery elm would work too. You can get that in the health food section and just mix it with some warm water and then add the food, it should help with things. 

Lana


----------



## Maxxy (May 5, 2010)

He doesn't seem to be constipated though as part of his poop is diareah like...would I still do these options?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes. Pumpkin is a bulker. It helps with loose OR hard stool. Slippery elm has been used for hundreds of years as a general gut soother. Most dogs like the taste of both. It's really not possible to overdose either one.


----------

